# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Ενισχυτές vintage

## CLOCKMAN

nec.jpg
1. NEC 2x20W japan 20 euro
sanyo.jpg
2. SANYO 2x15W japan 30 euro
fisher.jpg
3. FISHER  2x50W japan  40euro
sansui.jpg
4. SANSUI  2x40W china 30euro με STK
jvc.jpg
5. JVC 2x40w japan 40 euro,
Παίζουν όλοι κανονικά, έχουν μερικά ενφανισιακά προβλήματα.

----------

